# Nutritional counseling 97802 and 97803



## brandee.ortiz@gmail.com

I am having problems with getting 97802 and 97803 covered by insurance, has anyone else had problems getting these covered? Also has anyone got them paid by insurance?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## michellepilcher

I bill these out daily, what sort of issue are you having?


----------



## nlbarnes

*97802*

Hi Michelle - CCI edits state that 97802 can't be billed with a same day E/M.  What if the patient needs to see the doc on that date?


----------



## michellepilcher

If you're using a registered dietitian for services then 97802 and 97803 are appropriate, you will need to append a -25 modifier to the medical services.  If the dietary counseling is not a registered dietitian you will want to use the E/M codes 99401-99404 and still use the -25 for the medicine part of the visit.


----------



## mahitala

Can physician report these MNT 97802-97804? 

My pediatric physician have been adding these codes along with the preventive medicine service because they do Healthy diet (Z71.3) and exercise (Z71.82) counseling in an FQHC setting. Is this appropriate? 
My understanding is that only REGISTERED DIETITIAN/NUTRITIONIST can report MNT 97802-97804.

Thank you.


----------



## kavon57

I have a question I hope someone can answer......our pedi and family med providers regularly refer patients for nutritional counseling.  We're considering group therapy/counseling.  Can the medical provider's referral count as the initial  assessment?  Or does patient have to be assessed by the nutritionist and a 97802 billed before we can bill 97804 for a group.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## hema_anan

I have a similar question as above. Per CPT assistant(https://www.encoderpro.com/epro/amaContentModuleListHandler.do?_sectionId=489088&_a=view&_k=7040*0) , and all other google researches- 97802 is required for initial assessment before group session 97804. According to CMS- https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/A02115.pdf, it doesn't appear to be a requirement. What is the right way to bill MNT codes?


----------

